# San Juan Bear



## bouffabrown (Mar 3, 2021)

I know it is EARLY, but I am in the unit trying to gather as much info as I can. 

I have been up thru Bears Ears and taken a right where the road t’s at wagon wheel near the horse corrals. The road there is fairly sloppy with mud and some snow. I walked in and did an eight mile loop by foot on the Texas rim trail and the east Texas rim trail. No bear sign, but bumped a bull elk 5/8 of the way around the loop. 

I have been north of the rattlesnake campground on a short two mile loop and not much sign of anything including deer, elk, or bear. This was my expectation due to all of the atv trails in this vicinity. 

Going to try the Texas Flats and Mule Canyon area today and also north and east of Nizholi campground next. 

I am looking for food which doesn’t seem to be out quite yet so I know that I am EARLY. However there is a chance I bump one in the next ten days that I am here. Realistically I am looking for a great place for two bait stations and a place to position myself for success on my next trip down in late May. 

Thanks for any tips, suggestions, and/or help. 

non-resident, multi-season. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

It has been a few years now since I've been down that way. The last time we were there we cut several different bear tracks out the Sweet Alice road. Several different groups at the time were running hounds.

Have fun!


----------



## Gdawg175 (Jul 12, 2019)

I’ll be down there running dogs all spring and summer. Let you know what I see!


----------



## bouffabrown (Mar 3, 2021)

Found a shed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

I had the summer bear tag down there in 2018 it was a great time and I had a ton of fun. I hunted out around Blanding area and I had cruised around the mountain quite a bit before the hunt and I actually ended up changing one of the bait sites midway through the season that saved it for me and I was able to harvest my bear on that new bait sight. Its a great area with a lot of possibilities.


----------



## bouffabrown (Mar 3, 2021)

Any houndsman see bear? Any bears down?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

